# Kadu i błąd podczas kompilacji.

## mentorsct

Witam. Mam problem z kadu. Kiedy robie "emerge kadu" (bez różnicy czy kadu w wersji 0.4.3 czy 0.6.0 bo błąd jest ten sam) pojawia mi sie cos takiego:

```
!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.4.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614: Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971: Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3363: Called src_compile

  kadu-0.4.3.ebuild, line 223: Called econf '--enable-modules'

'--enable-dist-info=Gentoo'

  ebuild.sh, line 577: Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call

stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at

'/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.4.3/temp/build.log'.
```

O co chodzi z tym? Pomoze ktos?? Dzięki.

---Edytowane przez moeratora

Dodane znaczniki BBCode - proszę ich używać w celu zwiększenia czytelności posta.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## Kurt Steiner

mentorsct, wklej kilka linijek więcej tego błędu.

----------

## mentorsct

```

>>> Configuring encryption module...

MODULE_LIBS:           ssl crypto

MODULE_LIBS_PATH:      

MODULE_INCLUDES:       ssl.h

MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH:  /usr/include/openssl

MODULE_CXXFLAGS:        -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -s

MODULE_LDFLAGS:         

MODULE_TOOLS:          

MODULE_CONFIGURE_CMD:  

checking if libssl is in system directories... yes

checking if libcrypto is in system directories... yes

checking if ssl.h header is in system directories... no

checking for ssl.h in specified directiories... found in /usr/include/openssl

>>> Configuring account_management module...

MODULE_LIBS:           

MODULE_LIBS_PATH:      

MODULE_INCLUDES:       

MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH:  

MODULE_CXXFLAGS:        -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -s

MODULE_LDFLAGS:         

MODULE_TOOLS:          

MODULE_CONFIGURE_CMD:  

>>> Configuring alsa_sound module...

MODULE_LIBS:           asound

MODULE_LIBS_PATH:      /usr/lib

MODULE_INCLUDES:       asoundlib.h

MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH:  /usr/include /usr/include/alsa

MODULE_CXXFLAGS:        -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -s

MODULE_LDFLAGS:         

MODULE_TOOLS:          

MODULE_CONFIGURE_CMD:  

echo -e "#include <asoundlib.h>\n#include <version.h>\nint main(){\n#if SND_LIB_MAJOR >=1\nprintf(\"1\\\n\");\n#else\nprintf(\"0\\\n\");\n#endif\nreturn 0;}\n" > asoundtest.c

$CC $MODULE_CXXFLAGS asoundtest.c -o asoundtest

ret=`./asoundtest`

rm -f asoundtest asoundtest.c

if [ "$ret" != "1" ]; then

        echo "your libasound headers are too OLD, get libasound >= 1.0"

        exit 1

fi

checking if libasound is in system directories... yes

checking if asoundlib.h header is in system directories... no

checking for asoundlib.h in specified directiories... found in /usr/include/alsa

Additional module configuration command successed.

>>> Configuring arts_sound module...

MODULE_LIBS:           

MODULE_LIBS_PATH:      /lib

MODULE_INCLUDES:       

MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH:  /include /include/artsc

MODULE_CXXFLAGS:        -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -s

MODULE_LDFLAGS:         

MODULE_TOOLS:          artsc-config

MODULE_CONFIGURE_CMD:  mkdir ./modules/arts_sound/bin; TOOL_DIRS2=`echo $TOOL_DIRS | sed -e "s/\//\\\\\\\\\//g"`;  sed -e "s/artsc-config/$TOOL_DIRS2\/artsc-config/g" <./modules/arts_sound/arts_connector/Makefile.in >./modules/arts_sound/arts_connector/Makefile

checking if artsc-config tool is available... not found

configure: error: artsc-config not found!

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.4.3/work/kadu/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.4.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2412:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.4.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.4.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package net-im/kadu-0.4.3:

 * 

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.4.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2412:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.4.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.4.3/temp/environment'.[code][/code]
```

Last edited by mentorsct on Wed Mar 05, 2008 3:07 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## Kurt Steiner

mentorsct, BBCode jest po to żeby go używać. Popraw łaskawie posta.

----------

## mentorsct

Ale jak ja mam go porawic bo nie kumam? Nie mozesz mi pomoc tak jak teraz jest napisane?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Ale jak ja mam go porawic bo nie kumam?

 Klikasz na swoim poście przycisk "zmień" ("edit" jeśli korzystasz z angielskiego interfejsu) i nad polem, w które wpisujesz tekst masz różne przyciski, którze służą do formatowania wpisanego przez Ciebie tekstu. W Twoim przypadku najprościej Ci będzie zaznaczyć kod, który wkleiłeś i kliknąć "Code". Używaj tego.  :Smile: 

----------

## mentorsct

Oki poprwaiłem tak jak trzeba.  :Smile:  a moze wiesz jak jest przyczyna ze mi sie tak cos chrzani ta kompilacja kadu. Wcześniej bez problemu mi sie to kompilowało.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Oki poprwaiłem tak jak trzeba.  

 Dziekuję bardzo.  :Very Happy:   *mentorsct wrote:*   

> a moze wiesz jak jest przyczyna ze mi sie tak cos chrzani ta kompilacja kadu. Wcześniej bez problemu mi sie to kompilowało.

 

```
checking if artsc-config tool is available... not found

configure: error: artsc-config not found!
```

Coś z arts jest nie tak. Może wystarczy ustawić USE="-arts" dla kadu. Pokaż emerge --info.

----------

## mentorsct

Dzieki brachu pomoglo. Zrobilem tak jak napisales idziala jak trzeba. Mam jeszcze pytanko? Ale chyba tu nie powinienem pisac. Jak zauwazyles nie moge pisac polskich znakow (ogonkow) bo prawy alt mi nie dziala. Juz na forum znalazlem kilka takich problemow zrobilem jak tam bylo napisane a mimo to nie dziala  :Sad: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Mam jeszcze pytanko? Ale chyba tu nie powinienem pisac.

 Zgodnie z Apelem jeden problem - jeden wątek.  :Wink: 

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Jak zauwazyles nie moge pisac polskich znakow (ogonkow) bo prawy alt mi nie dziala. Juz na forum znalazlem kilka takich problemow zrobilem jak tam bylo napisane a mimo to nie dziala 

 Poszukaj na forum wątku o polonizacji systemu - zdaje mi się, że tam coś było.

No i ponownie poproszę o [SOLVED], jeśli pierwotny problem rozwiązany.  :Smile: 

----------

## mentorsct

Oki to poszukam  :Wink:  i dzieki za pomoc.

----------

